# Greatest Movie Line ever!



## caddy (Aug 4, 2008)

http://webpages.charter.net/caddy/GreatestMovieLineEverHH.wmv


----------



## Devin (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha! Great line indeed.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 4, 2008)

This is the best line ever:



> Mr. Madison, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 4, 2008)

Steven:

That was a great post. It made me


----------



## Ivan (Aug 4, 2008)

............ahhhhhh....that was a good one!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 4, 2008)

BTW...somebody needs to send that to the McCain campaign hq.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## govols (Aug 5, 2008)

Ivan said:


> BTW...somebody needs to send that to the McCain campaign hq.



So true.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Quality.

Anyway, everyone knows all the best lines are in The Princess Bride.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 5, 2008)

joshua said:


> Today, it would be: "You mean like, Democrats, Republicans, so on and so forth?"


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 5, 2008)

In the Princess Bride? The very idea is incontheivable!


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Aug 5, 2008)

joshua said:


> "Dyin' ain't much of a livin', Boy." - Josey Wales


I love that movie.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Aug 5, 2008)

joshua said:


> Today, it would be: "You mean like, Democrats, Republicans, so on and so forth?"
> 
> As for me, I like this as the greatest line from a movie:
> 
> "Dyin' ain't much of a livin', Boy." - Josey Wales



I really do not think the quote would apply to Republicans. I am not a Republican but I do not that it can even be stretched that Republicans do not think or are just led blindly. I cannot count the number of times that I have heard of Republicans saying that they do not like McCain very much (They will hold their nose) but vote for him because we have a shot at a major overhaul of the Supreme Court, because of some particularly bad agenda of Obama etc.

When you look at the Democrats, Obama is the greatest thing since, EVER.

CT


----------



## Virginia Marine (Aug 5, 2008)

ChristianTrader said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Today, it would be: "You mean like, Democrats, Republicans, so on and so forth?"
> ...


Let's see:
-For Abortion on demand
-For increased taxes 
-For socialized medicine
-For higher gas prices -- his quote (I'm paraphrasing) "I don't have of problem with the high cost of gas, just with how fast it got this high..."
I think you need to change your assessment to "...Obama is the best thing since -- Jimmy Carter.."


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2008)

caddy said:


> http://webpages.charter.net/caddy/GreatestMovieLineEverHH.wmv


----------



## cwjudyjr (Aug 5, 2008)

caddy said:


> http://webpages.charter.net/caddy/GreatestMovieLineEverHH.wmv




Great line! Actually the description of a Zombee describes me prior to coming to Christ!!! 

Conrad


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 5, 2008)

cwjudyjr said:


> caddy said:
> 
> 
> > http://webpages.charter.net/caddy/GreatestMovieLineEverHH.wmv
> ...



At first I thought it was going to be a jab at Calvinists.


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's the best line In my humble opinion

"So do all who live to see such times, but that is not for them to decide. All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given to us. There are other forces at work in this world, Frodo, besides the will of evil. Bilbo was meant to find the Ring, in which case you were also meant to have it. And that is an encouraging thought..."

Gandalf, replying to Frodo who said that he wished that all this trouble had not happened in his time.

Movie: "The Fellowship of the Ring"


----------



## caddy (Aug 5, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Quality.
> 
> Anyway, everyone knows all the best lines are in The Princess Bride.


 
Amen to that!


----------



## Theogenes (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## govols (Aug 6, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> In the Princess Bride? The very idea is incontheivable!



Anybody want a peanut?


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 6, 2008)

Ah yes, that exchange...



> Inigo Montoya: That Vizzini, he can *fuss*.
> Fezzik: Fuss, fuss... I think he like to scream at *us*.
> Inigo Montoya: Probably he means no *harm*.
> Fezzik: He's really very short on *charm*.
> ...



A bunch more at: The Princess Bride (1987) - Memorable quotes


----------



## Virginia Marine (Aug 6, 2008)

Remember I'm a Marine.. 
"You can't handle the truth!" Jack Nicholson - A Few Good Men
"I love the smell of napalm in the morning." Robert Duvall - Apocolypse Now
"Charlie don't surf..." - ""


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 6, 2008)

Virginia Marine said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> > joshua said:
> ...



I kinda think that was his point


----------



## Sonoftheday (Aug 6, 2008)

Im just waiting for one of you guys to post that Ghostbusters line you love to quote so much.


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Aug 6, 2008)

"You see in this world, there's two kinds of people, my friend - those with loaded guns and those who dig. You dig."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXldafIl5DQ]YouTube - The Good The Bad and the Ugly Finale[/ame]


----------



## Sonoftheday (Aug 6, 2008)

> Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moon light?


I always loved that quote


----------



## Curt (Aug 6, 2008)

*Left-handed*



kvanlaan said:


> In the Princess Bride? The very idea is incontheivable!



You know, if you play the movie backwards he really is left-handed!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f75/most-memorable-line-11032/


----------



## Reformingstudent (Aug 6, 2008)

'Hold on to your lug nuts, it's time for an overhaul.'

From the Mask. Jim Carrey


----------



## Reformingstudent (Aug 6, 2008)

*Five Easy Pieces*

[Bobby (played by Jack Nicholson) wants plain toast, which isn't on the menu]
Bobby: I'd like an omelet, plain, and a chicken salad sandwich on wheat toast, no mayonnaise, no butter, no lettuce. And a cup of coffee.
Waitress: A #2, chicken salad sand. Hold the butter, the lettuce, the mayonnaise, and a cup of coffee. Anything else?
Bobby: Yeah, now all you have to do is hold the chicken, bring me the toast, give me a check for the chicken salad sandwich, and you haven't broken any rules.
Waitress: You want me to hold the chicken, huh?
Bobby: I want you to hold it between your knees.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 6, 2008)

*Now that's funny!*


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 6, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> [Bobby (played by Jack Nicholson) wants plain toast, which isn't on the menu]
> Bobby: I'd like an omelet, plain, and a chicken salad sandwich on wheat toast, no mayonnaise, no butter, no lettuce. And a cup of coffee.
> Waitress: A #2, chicken salad sand. Hold the butter, the lettuce, the mayonnaise, and a cup of coffee. Anything else?
> Bobby: Yeah, now all you have to do is hold the chicken, bring me the toast, give me a check for the chicken salad sandwich, and you haven't broken any rules.
> ...



I don't get it.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 6, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> Reformingstudent said:
> 
> 
> > [Bobby (played by Jack Nicholson) wants plain toast, which isn't on the menu]
> ...



From the movie, _Five Easy Pieces_. If you see the movie you'll get it. Basically Jack playing a jerk, but that may be too simplistic.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Aug 6, 2008)

Ivan said:


> rjlynam said:
> 
> 
> > Reformingstudent said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wtfNE4z6a8]YouTube - Five Easy Pieces Diner Scene[/ame]


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 6, 2008)

Raising Arizona had some good ones;

"Hi, you're young, you got your health, what do you want with a _job_?"

"Hi, your'e sittin' in the veritable catbird seat!"

"Boy, you got a panty on yore haid!"

"Disgruntled employees?! Son, we ain't runnin' a daisy farm here! Hell, they're all disgruntled employees!"


----------



## KMK (Aug 6, 2008)

How about this one. 

Finally, about 30 minute into the movie, the star finally speaks his first line: (in an Ausie accent)

"A few days ago I saw a rig that could haul that tanker. You wanna get out o' here? You talk to me."


----------



## Don Kistler (Aug 7, 2008)

my favorite came from a movie 30 years ago (whose name I couldn't possibly remember) with Ryan O'Neal and Jacqueline Bisset. She's leaving him and their relationship because of her now burgeoning feminist views.

He says to her, "Why don't you stop trying to be a second class man and try being a first class woman?"


----------



## DeoOpt (Aug 7, 2008)

Funny movie lines:
(Groucho Marks From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it. 

One morning, I shot an elephant in my pyjamas. How he got in my pyjamas I don't know. (Animal Crackers) 

Gentlemen, Chicolini here may talk like an idiot, and look like an idiot, but don’t let that fool you: he really is an idiot. (Groucho Marx in Duck Soup, 1933)

(Mel Brooks I love gentiles. In fact, on of my favorite activities is Protestant spotting. 

(W.C. Fields A man's got to believe in something. I believe I'll have another drink


----------



## JimJr (Aug 8, 2008)

" _Everybody dies. It was just his turn _" - John Wayne in _Hondo_


----------



## caoclan (Aug 8, 2008)

"I'll be your huckleberry." Doc Holiday (Val Kilmer) in Tombstone


----------



## caoclan (Aug 8, 2008)

"Say hello to my little friend!" Scarface


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2008)

Don Kistler said:


> my favorite came from a movie 30 years ago (whose name I couldn't possibly remember) with Ryan O'Neal and Jacqueline Bisset. She's leaving him and their relationship because of her now burgeoning feminist views.
> 
> He says to her, "Why don't you stop trying to be a second class man and try being a first class woman?"



_The Thief Who Came to Dinner_?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2008)

KMK said:


> How about this one.
> 
> Finally, about 30 minute into the movie, the star finally speaks his first line: (in an Ausie accent)
> 
> "A few days ago I saw a rig that could haul that tanker. You wanna get out o' here? You talk to me."



_Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior_:

Max: Two days ago, I saw a vehicle that would haul that tanker. You want to get out of here? You talk to me.


----------



## JM (Aug 9, 2008)

Verbal Kint: The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn’t exist. - The Usual Suspects Quotes (1995)


----------



## dcomin (Aug 9, 2008)

Jack Nicholson from "As Good As It Gets", when asked by an adoring fan how he, a famous novelist, writes women characters so well:

"I think of a man, and I take away reason and accountability."

(Don't anybody tell my wife I posted that)


----------

